# F 350 1997 crew cab long



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Who can lend knowledge as to the possible purchase of this model? I have never owned a big Ford before always being a Silverado long bed enthusiast. Not trying to reincarnate the age old thread of which are better. More along the lines of what should I be looking for, weak spots, leaks, possible problems. This truck is in fair condition, reasonable miles on a 4x4 351 Windsor I believe. Curious if that was a stock option at the time? Is it easy to tell if odometer has been tampered with. Owner says it is a 1998 but Kelley Blue book says they didn't make this model in 1998 so Im guessing 97. I realize its age but it is a ton of truck for the price. Quick ebay search showed only 4 with only 2 XLT which I think it is, Steps, lift, and I am guessing 33s with alloy bullet holes, paint is shot. Talk to me Damn it!
One more thing the placard on the door says the Gross vehicle weight is like 9200 lbs Is this if the bed is empty, or if loaded to whatever max before they would give you a ticket if weighed Thanx in advance Peix


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Lots of great information at this site


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

They are typically quite reliable. ( see my scren name) LOL
Whatem are the specs mileage and asking price?


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

105,000 miles I rather not mention the price. I will send a PM


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

They are utter beasts.I have a 1993 F-250 351 W 2wd with the tow package. Only thing that has ever gone wrong with it was the trans cable broke from the colum shifter and the rear tanks like to rust out . The 351 is a good runner and you should get about 11 MPG with it, it will not matter if you drive it witht he AC off of pretend there is an egg under the accelerator you will get 11 MPG with it. The 93-97 fords all had a paint problem, to think of it I think all fords had a paint problem then. one thing to look for is to check the rear tank they have a habt of rusting out on the TOP of the tank. You will find it out when you put gas in it and all of a sudden it is flowing on the ground...( ask me how I know this)... It is not a big deal to change it out.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys. I will have to decide wether 1] the money would be better spent as part of replacement on my current 2500 HD
2]If I need an additional 9200 lbs of steel sitting around in my yard.
Its a shame, it is a cool truck, just not exactly sure how to justify
." It is possible to purchase too much truck"


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Too much truck is not possible you just find more stuff to do with it...lol


----------

